# ResiNews: Porsche Cayman for (JL/AW) T-Jet chassis



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

it´s been a while since I was able to post any news from my attic, but work kept keeping me away from my workbench too often...

A couple of weeks ago I checked the toy department of our local supermarket (I do this on a regular basis...) and found a new HW Porsche Cayman diecast. Only 2 nights later the first resin shells were ready for take-off!

The wheelbase as well as the body contours (narrower front, wider rear) make this body a perfect fit for the JL/AW T-Jet 500 chassis. The Cayman now is my favorite weapon for these chassis!  



















BTW: This body (like many LWB T-Jet bodies) is a perfect suit for SWB fridge magnet racers too:  










Biggest challenge is painting the lights - I´m always glad I´m casting in colored resin, so I can simply wipe away any misplaced paintstrokes with a thinner-soaked Q-tip and start over again...  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"A"-mazing*

Wow Claus! Those are sweet. Super smooth and great detail. 

I'd like to see one with Vincent Fuchs.

IMHO the Cayman is the most exciting thing to come out of Stuttgart for quite some time.

How about some 930 Turbo flares for the fridge magnet versions?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks awesome Claus! And nice fit too boot!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

clausheupel said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> it´s been a while since I was able to post any news from my attic, but work kept keeping me away from my workbench too often...
> 
> ...


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Very nice!!!*

are you selling these? how can i get some? thanks, mike


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What no cup holders?*

Claus...

What are we supposed to do with our HO scale bottles of Becks Beer??? ... On second thought... don't answer that!!! 

Seriously though, that's a great casting. Nicely done Claus. Good to see you slipped back into the slot for a while. Thanks for posting this. 

dave :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very well done!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

As always, spectacular work, Claus!

I need one of those quick.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking cars Claus!!!!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Impressive Claus !!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: I gotta get me one of these !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Neal :dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

how do i get some?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Claus! 

How can i get one that fit on tyco chassis!!!! let me know!!!

they are real nice looking cars man!!! :thumbsup:

thanks
wes


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thank you all...*

... for your kind comments, guys!

Please send me a PM or eMail me off the list, if you´re interested in a deal or trade. Thanks!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------

